# Bobcat 1600 Mini Wheel Loader



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Anybody know anything about these? Found one for sale on craigslist, seems awful cheap.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/2167286631.html

Seems like it might be kinda handy to have around.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

Rat_Power_78;1203475 said:


> Anybody know anything about these? Found one for sale on craigslist, seems awful cheap.
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/2167286631.html
> 
> Seems like it might be kinda handy to have around.


looks like someone took an older 763 cut it up and made a custom loader out of it. Maybe call the bobcat dealer and see what they can tell you about it.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

I know it isnt home-made, as one of our tree suppliers has used these for years, just cant find a whole lot about them so far. Going to talk to the local dealer today and see if they know anything.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Good luck finding parts for these. And if you do be ready to pay big. When my dad was looking into wheel loaders we found 2 of these. 1 was a parts machine and the other was operational. It still needed a ton of work. My local dealer said he would even have a hard time finding parts. Honestly I would keep looking.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Parts availability could be a problem. I've heard they arent a very common machine. Didn't have any luck at the dealer today, the guy I deal with was off today. Hope to find out more tomorrow. Has anyone actually ran one? Almost seems like it would be a bit small, but then I tend to want to go bigger on equipment.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Rat_Power_78;1203736 said:


> Almost seems like it would be a bit small, but then I tend to want to go bigger on equipment.


Pry be better to pass on it then and get something where parts are a little more avaliable.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

My Bobcat 50 Years book shows that model being made from 1983-1993. By the way the ad has been deleted. Probably sold!


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes I see that. Maybe someone needed a parts machine real bad?


----------

